# Ice storm of 08 Pictures (LOTS of pictures)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OK here are some pictures from when I ventured out to the barn. 
Also my neighbor had the front of their brand new car smashed up by a tree limb. Their car was parked right next to mine! :shocked: I didn't get pictures of it because she packed up and left soon after that happened.

One lane road for sure:

















Clean up:









Driveway up to the barn:

































Poor tree:









Attempting to get up the the upper paddock where the horses are hiding:

























Trying to fix things:









wires down near the cones:









Tree leaning on wires:









Tree hanging in the wires:









Wires in someones yard:


















Streetlights out!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad that you are all ok! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, not all the pictures came out good since I was just snapping pics here and there. Was paying more attention to the road even though there weren't many on the back roads. 

Grandparents are still without power. They had some damage to their house from the winds. Since they have no heat or water they are staying at a hotel till they get power back.... looks like it wont be till later in the week. They live on a mountain and the roads are finally passable(one lane) today. :shocked:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, that was intense Ashley; the first couple pictures, the roads look so dreary, I'm glad you and you're family and goats are OK.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, that looks pretty bad...you're lucky to have gotten power back so soon. Glad all is okay with you...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, I am very very happy we got power back. I didn't want to spend another night freezing my butt off. 

There are still trees and tree branches everywhere. Clean up is going to take a little while. But the goats are ok with all the extra pine they are going to get.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats just crazy! wow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what pictures.. :shocked: ....that was... one bad storm....glad everyone is OK... :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Still no power at the barn today. :sigh: 

I need to lug water from my house to the barn. The goats have been horrified that they don't get a fresh bucket of water in the morning and evening. :roll: 

I've also had to keep everyone locked in, except when I am around because I only have electric fencing.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cold! We've had some nasty ice storms like that here. Not fun at all. Brrrrr


----------

